# Hello everyone



## oneoftheherd80 (Sep 3, 2021)

I am the former oftheherd.  Some time ago me or my computer, or both went a little wonky.  I tried several times to get back in but could not and eventually just gave up.  Too many things going on in my life.

I'm glad to see MT still alive and kicking, despite Covid affecting so many of our lives.  Nice to see some of the old members still active, as well as new ones.

I'll be joining in discussions from time to time.

Glad to be back.


----------



## Instructor (Sep 3, 2021)

oneoftheherd80 said:


> I am the former oftheherd.  Some time ago me or my computer, or both went a little wonky.  I tried several times to get back in but could not and eventually just gave up.  Too many things going on in my life.
> 
> I'm glad to see MT still alive and kicking, despite Covid affecting so many of our lives.  Nice to see some of the old members still active, as well as new ones.
> 
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## oneoftheherd80 (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 3, 2021)

oneoftheherd80 said:


> I am the former oftheherd.  Some time ago me or my computer, or both went a little wonky.  I tried several times to get back in but could not and eventually just gave up.  Too many things going on in my life.
> 
> I'm glad to see MT still alive and kicking, despite Covid affecting so many of our lives.  Nice to see some of the old members still active, as well as new ones.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. Are you going to use the Highland avatar again? 
We raise Black Angus and Simmental. Never see the Highland breeds around here so I always enjoyed the avatar.


----------



## Steve (Sep 3, 2021)

Welcome back.  I hope all the wonkiness for you and your account are behind you.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 3, 2021)

oneoftheherd80 said:


> I am the former oftheherd.  Some time ago me or my computer, or both went a little wonky.  I tried several times to get back in but could not and eventually just gave up.  Too many things going on in my life.
> 
> I'm glad to see MT still alive and kicking, despite Covid affecting so many of our lives.  Nice to see some of the old members still active, as well as new ones.
> 
> ...


Glad you found your way back......see you on the boards.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 3, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## Buka (Sep 3, 2021)

Welcome back, bro, nice to see you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 4, 2021)

Ah g'day, awesome to have you back! This has gotta be like your third account hehe . Hoping you're doin really well


----------



## oneoftheherd80 (Sep 5, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah g'day, awesome to have you back! This has gotta be like your third account hehe . Hoping you're doin really well


It probably is. I tried several times to make others work and couldn't succeed until now.  Technically I guess I don't have other accounts, at least not active.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2021)

Welcome back


----------



## Brian King (Sep 6, 2021)

oneoftheherd80 said:


> I am the former oftheherd.  Some time ago me or my computer, or both went a little wonky.  I tried several times to get back in but could not and eventually just gave up.  Too many things going on in my life.
> 
> I'm glad to see MT still alive and kicking, despite Covid affecting so many of our lives.  Nice to see some of the old members still active, as well as new ones.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Looking forward to reading your contributions to the forum. Always enjoyed your prior postings.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi welcome to MT


----------

